# Thanksgiving Recipes Help



## TulsaJeff

Here in week or two, thousands of people will start flocking to the forum to get help cooking their annual TG turkey. Last year we were seeing around 40k to 115k page views per day in the days leading up to TG. I get about twice that amount at Smoking-Meat.com and I'd like to send some of that traffic over here to help with questions, recipes, etc.

For that reason, I have created an area on the forum called Thanksgiving Central (not sure why I didn't do this years ago).

I will be placing some recipes and how-to information in that area but if any of you also have recipes or how-to information that you'd like to submit, let me know. I'd like for it to be a resource that grows and grows and not just from my own work.

*For recipes to be included* in the TG Central, it will need to have a short summary, ingredient list and step by step instructions with images where appropriate.

*How-to information* needs to be in a step-by-step format with images where appropriate and written as if you're talking to a 4th grader.

*Post these in the regular areas of the forum once you have them and shoot me a forum link so I'll know where the recipe is posted*.

I can then convert it to an article , add the "Thanksgiving" label to it and move it to the TG Central category.

Thanks in advance!

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Brokenhandle

Good idea!

Ryan


----------



## tbern

awesome idea!


----------



## 912smoker

Now TG help is just a click away .
Great idea Jeff !

Keith


----------



## bauchjw

I dig it!


----------



## DRKsmoking

Very smart idea, that will help a lot of folks for sure.

David


----------



## Colin1230

Great idea Jeff, looking forward to it.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Moving this thread to the top again and see if other people want to submit recipes for our brand new “Thanksgiving Central”.

Just shoot me a forum link to the recipe and make sure there are ingredients listed and step-by-step instructions.

Images are also really helpful.

I would love to load this area up with some of the forums best Thanksgiving recipes.

Thanks!


----------



## mattpobrien

Great!


----------



## LoydB

After failing to read instructions the first time, I've now posted my cranberry chutney :)


----------



## TulsaJeff

LoydB said:


> After failing to read instructions the first time, I've now posted my cranberry chutney :)


Thank you! I have added your recipe to Thanksgiving Central.


----------



## gmc2003

Jeff, do you want us to keep these posts clean(as in not replying to them) or treat them like all the other threads. Personally I think we should just keep them clean of reply's. 

Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff

I was sort of thinking that way when I first set this up..

I am converting these recipes to articles which means the first post (the recipe) will be at the top of every page.

Even if we have 20 pages of replies, the recipe will be front and center on every page.

For that reason, I don't think it's too big of a problem. I worry that folks may have questions about the recipes or need clarification and that probably needs to be something they are easily able to do.


----------



## indaswamp

Here's a favorite side dish for us around the holidays Jeff...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/peas-and-dumplings.317984/


----------



## TulsaJeff

indaswamp said:


> Here's a favorite side dish for us around the holidays Jeff...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/peas-and-dumplings.317984/


Thank you..looks delicious! I have added it to  TG Central


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jeff..  here's my SAFETY thread I repost every year... 






						Thanksgiving - PLANNING ON DEEP FRYING A TURKEY ????   PLEASE READ THIS FIRST   !!!!!!!!!!!
					

This subject is brought up every year..  I haven't seen anything yet so I will start it...  Deep frying a turkey can be disastrous..  Please take all precautions when doing this...    My suggestion has always been to put the turkey in the pot  (before any seasoning)..  fill the pot with water...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## schlotz

With so many trying to deal with texture problems getting crispy good skin, I created this one a while back.






						Smoke your turkey and have crispy skin!
					

There is an easier way to get an excellent smoked turkey with yummy crispy skin too! A number of years ago I decided to use the gas grill with a rotisserie and the A-MAZE-N tube smoker. Set the grill to 350º, use indirect heat, ie no flame under the bird with the tube in the same area. If tight...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## tallbm

TulsaJeff said:


> Here in week or two, thousands of people will start flocking to the forum to get help cooking their annual TG turkey. Last year we were seeing around 40k to 115k page views per day in the days leading up to TG. I get about twice that amount at Smoking-Meat.com and I'd like to send some of that traffic over here to help with questions, recipes, etc.
> 
> For that reason, I have created an area on the forum called Thanksgiving Central (not sure why I didn't do this years ago).
> 
> I will be placing some recipes and how-to information in that area but if any of you also have recipes or how-to information that you'd like to submit, let me know. I'd like for it to be a resource that grows and grows and not just from my own work.
> 
> *For recipes to be included* in the TG Central, it will need to have a short summary, ingredient list and step by step instructions with images where appropriate.
> 
> *How-to information* needs to be in a step-by-step format with images where appropriate and written as if you're talking to a 4th grader.
> 
> *Post these in the regular areas of the forum once you have them and shoot me a forum link so I'll know where the recipe is posted*.
> 
> I can then convert it to an article , add the "Thanksgiving" label to it and move it to the TG Central category.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions


Hi 

 TulsaJeff
 I created a "How To" Holiday Ham from Pork Shoulder post following the format you suggested.
See here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-to-holiday-ham-from-pork-butt-pork-shoulder.318276/

If it is not Thanksgiving worthy that is fine, I wont be offended hahaha.  
If it needs ANY changes or tweaks at all let me know, I will not be offended and I understand the goal of trying to create something more like documentation vs a social posting.

Do what you will with it and do not hesitate to reach out to me concerning the post.  Thanks! :D


----------



## TulsaJeff

tallbm said:


> Hi
> 
> TulsaJeff
> I created a "How To" Holiday Ham from Pork Shoulder post following the format you suggested.
> See here: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-to-holiday-ham-from-pork-butt-pork-shoulder.318276/
> 
> If it is not Thanksgiving worthy that is fine, I wont be offended hahaha.
> If it needs ANY changes or tweaks at all let me know, I will not be offended and I understand the goal of trying to create something more like documentation vs a social posting.
> 
> Do what you will with it and do not hesitate to reach out to me concerning the post.  Thanks! :D


Thank you! looks like a good one and it's been added.


----------



## tallbm

TulsaJeff said:


> Thank you! looks like a good one and it's been added.


Glad I can help, thanks! :)


----------



## tallbm

TulsaJeff said:


> Here in week or two, thousands of people will start flocking to the forum to get help cooking their annual TG turkey. Last year we were seeing around 40k to 115k page views per day in the days leading up to TG. I get about twice that amount at Smoking-Meat.com and I'd like to send some of that traffic over here to help with questions, recipes, etc.
> 
> For that reason, I have created an area on the forum called Thanksgiving Central (not sure why I didn't do this years ago).
> 
> I will be placing some recipes and how-to information in that area but if any of you also have recipes or how-to information that you'd like to submit, let me know. I'd like for it to be a resource that grows and grows and not just from my own work.
> 
> *For recipes to be included* in the TG Central, it will need to have a short summary, ingredient list and step by step instructions with images where appropriate.
> 
> *How-to information* needs to be in a step-by-step format with images where appropriate and written as if you're talking to a 4th grader.
> 
> *Post these in the regular areas of the forum once you have them and shoot me a forum link so I'll know where the recipe is posted*.
> 
> I can then convert it to an article , add the "Thanksgiving" label to it and move it to the TG Central category.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions


So 

 TulsaJeff
 any report on how well the "Thanksgiving Central" idea worked this year?

Any metrics on views, questions/posts, etc. from the topics in there?

I would love to hear what you saw with it being newly added this year.  :)


----------



## Brokenhandle

I didn't use it...only meal we cooked was smash burgers and then went to grandma's house for a meal.
But I really liked the idea! Always so many questions but also alot of great information. 

Ryan


----------



## TulsaJeff

I have not crunched the numbers yet but I can tell you my questions via email was way down this year, that saved me SO much time. I think the TG Central area helped a lot of people find the answers to most of their common TG questions.

There were ~1000 visitors on the site at all times from day before TG to about mid-day on TG.

I appreciate everyone who helped to answer questions and made new visitors to the site feel welcome. That is really helpful and doesn't go unnoticed.

You guys are awesome!


----------



## tallbm

TulsaJeff said:


> I have not crunched the numbers yet but I can tell you my questions via email was way down this year, that saved me SO much time. I think the TG Central area helped a lot of people find the answers to most of their common TG questions.
> 
> There were ~1000 visitors on the site at all times from day before TG to about mid-day on TG.
> 
> I appreciate everyone who helped to answer questions and made new visitors to the site feel welcome. That is really helpful and doesn't go unnoticed.
> 
> You guys are awesome!


Cool!  Glad it helped in a noticeable way other than just numbers and metrics :)


----------



## xonevoh

I like the idea  that gonna be very helpful


----------

